# Your Pics of Horses!! (sometimes you just don't want to start a whole thread!)



## HorseDad (Feb 4, 2009)

Yours, someone elses, random *horse* pics, etc.


----------



## hillarymorganstovall (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

heres a pic of a horse named thistle she is the best horse in the world and i moved so i don't think i'll ever see her again Photoshop.com - thistle.jpg


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

YAY!! I love sharing pictures 

My horsie and me about a year and a half ago








A picture of a wild horse that I took








My friend's Saddlebred Dancer








A cute lil' colt at my friend's barn








And Atiya the Anglo-Arab and Onyx the QH


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

yay I always have like one photo I want to share but don't want to make a thread 










and heres one I edited


----------



## emilyanne (Feb 24, 2010)

This is my horse Shiloh


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I Love showing off my horses...and my friends horses!
The first two are my Nico...couldnt really get one of him standing still because he never stands still. 

The third is Scooter...can you say personality???

Fourth is Izzy...my best friends Paint. 

The fifth and last is Rosie...my friends premarin 'baby' lol


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay, I'll spare you the Cinny photos...since I usually drown everyone in them anyway. Here is my trainers latest rescue, Shasta. He's a 5 year old Arabian...completely untouched and has just been running wild in someone's pasture eating only whatever he could find.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

A little nap before the farrier arrived...dang that is small! (still learning the new phone camera functions)


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Here's Dude, the Breton/Belgium cross (not sure which, he might even be a purebred, but we don't have his papers..so we don't know ;-; )
I'm working with him this whole next week to get him semi-ready for his first show..which I'll be riding him in. He's never been worked on a barrel pattern, poles/stakes, etc etc having to do with gaming, so it's going to be a lot of work. And-I've been told he was bred for western pleasure and trained for that and cart work. He has a huge attitude, and he ought to be a mare, imo. XD









Here's Toby, my best friend's horse. He's a QH x Halflinger gelding..and he's amazing for a green horse; rarely spooks, doesn't give much attitude, is aware of his rider adn their position, etc etc.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yay pictures! this is my Mustang, Baby










http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?id=1444189775
Carmen our QH






Then Kitty our pinto pony






Adelaide our new Paint 









Sparta our 2.5 month old Appy QH baby








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30503964&id=1444189775
Chief the Tennesse Walking horse (who is for sale!)




http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30477369&id=1444189775
the first two are of the Appaloosa,Snowflake (sparta's mom) and then the next 3 are of Malibu our newest addition who is a paint X QH mix and the last 2 pictures are of Baby's chesnut and foot lol


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

My Hugo



























And of course my fuzzy little welshie that I've had since I was 10, can't bare to part with her so she's the lawnmower and is just so quiet and doesn't care about horses coming and going, so is great when I get a clingy horse on the property, she doesn't have to stick right next to it squealing all day haha


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

aww that welshie is cutee
heres a pic of Buzz with my friends brothers daughter


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Taken today of my pony stallion:


----------



## HorseDad (Feb 4, 2009)

That's a great Pony!


----------



## HorseDad (Feb 4, 2009)

National Anthem, just before the county 'speed show.' It was a blast.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Here are some photographs I took at a recent horse show.
These are a few of my fav's
The legs and eyes were taken on a different day.
Enjoy
hp


----------



## HorseDad (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

Great photos guys !


----------



## HorseDad (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

loving in the photos horsedad!! in that first one is the horses eyes blue like that? or is that editing?? and the 2nd one... WOW! lovely sky!! and just beautiful photo all around.


----------



## HorseDad (Feb 4, 2009)

lilkitty90 said:


> loving in the photos horsedad!! in that first one is the horses eyes blue like that? or is that editing?? and the 2nd one... WOW! lovely sky!! and just beautiful photo all around.


no editing. In fact, the horse has brown eyes. I'm not sure why the light hit it that way to create that.

just found this.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Chick and Noah


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

HorseDad said:


>


 
WOW .............. Great shot! Thats a nice picture!!


----------

